# Observation Hive Questions



## thebeesknees (Apr 27, 2004)

I started an observation hive this year. It seems to be doing well, but since it is a large unit (3 frames high x 3 frames thick), there are lots of places I can't see. 

Does anyone have any tips on maintaining an o.h.? 

A few weeks after I set it up, the hive developed a case of chalk brood. It seems to be in remission. Are observation hives particularly prone to get chalk brood? My outdoor hives have never had that problem.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Does anyone have any tips on maintaining an o.h.?

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesobservationhives.htm

>A few weeks after I set it up, the hive developed a case of chalk brood. It seems to be in remission. Are observation hives particularly prone to get chalk brood?

If they don't have enough ventilation, yes. But they could get it anyway.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

what is the point of an observation hive that is 3 frames thick? you will likely never get to see the queen, or much of anything that you could't just pull out a frame and see in a regular hive. hope you don't think i'm carping, just my observations


----------



## Moonshae (Jun 7, 2007)

mike haney said:


> what is the point of an observation hive that is 3 frames thick? you will likely never get to see the queen, or much of anything that you could't just pull out a frame and see in a regular hive. hope you don't think i'm carping, just my observations


Indeed. I'm planning to get a three deep/one shallow Ob hive next year. Clearly, it will take some overwinter feeding, but I like the idea of being able to see all at once. If there are bigger, one-layer Ob hives out there, I'd be thrilled to find out about them. Unless they're more than eight feet high, including whatever stand they may be on, size is not an issue.


----------



## Strider94 (Feb 21, 2007)

mike haney said:


> what is the point of an observation hive that is 3 frames thick? you will likely never get to see the queen, or much of anything that you could't just pull out a frame and see in a regular hive.


Seeing the queen is not the only reason to have an observation hive. I am planning one 3 deeps wide by 2 deeps high myself. I want to start with 2 frames of bees and watch them build comb from starter strips on the outer 4 frames. I want to go 3 wide to allow the bees to be able to maintain a more even/constant temperature for brood rearing. I would still expect that the queen will make an appearance on the outer comb from time to time.

As far as seeing the same thing in a regular hive... I don't get to see the inside of my hives every day, I don't get to see comb in the process of being built without disrupting the bees, I can't show off my bees to others very often, I can't take my normal hives with me for show and tell, ...  

My observation hive will be as much an educational exhibit as anything. My home schooled 3 and 7 year old children (and the 25+ other kids in our home school co-op) will be able to check them out anytime they want.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Seems like a 6 or 9 frame OH would be very heavy to haul around if you wanted to take it somewhere


----------

